# München - Garda mit Rennrad - Streckenberatung



## waltavista (14. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte Anfang Mai von München nach Garda (Verona) fahren. Es gibt natürlich hier diverse Einträge, die sich aber häufig auf MTB beziehen. 

Ich suche ein paar Tipps für eine möglichst schnelle Strecke. Ich fahre mit dem Rennrad und leichtem Gepäck.

Bundesstraßen stören mich eigentlich nicht, es sei denn, Ihr ratet wirklich von einigen Stellen ab.

Der aktuell Plan sieht so aus:

St 2072 (parallel zu B11) Bis Wolfratshausen
B11 bis Benediktbeuren
B11 bis Mittenwald
B2/B177 bis Zirl
Innsbruck südlich umfahren 
B182 bis Brenner
Brenner Staatsstrasse (SS12) bis Sterzing
Weiter SS12 bis Bozen oder SS508?
Dann immer gerade aus 

Was meint Ihr?  

Vielen Dank. mfg. walter.


----------



## waltavista (14. April 2015)

Interessanter Beitrag bzgl. Radweg hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80561.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pivili (15. April 2015)

Hi,
der Weg aus dem Link ist besser als der erste Vorschlag. B11 will man nicht mit dem Fahrrad befahren (z.B. zwischen Wolfratshausen und Geretsried verboten wegen 4 spurige Kraftfahrstrasse, danach immer noch entsprechend Verkehr). Die phasenweise parallelen Radwege sind eigentlich nicht rennradtauglich.
bye


----------



## isartrails (15. April 2015)

waltavista schrieb:


> ... Dann immer gerade aus...


Das gilt doch schon ab München, oder? 
Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem einer Planung für eine Rennradstrecke liegt.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Frage in ein Rennradforum gehört und nicht hierher, ist es der Track aus dem von dir zitierten Link, fertig und los geht's!
Ab dem Brenner gibt's übrigens einen geteerten Radweg bis fast kurz vor Verona.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (16. April 2015)

Hi Walter,
ich bin schon öfter München-Riva nonstop gefahren. Die "schönste" Strecke finde ich München via Bad Tölz, Sylvenstein, Achensee und dann runter ins Inntal. Vom Brenner bis Bozen fahr ich immer auf der alten Bundesstraße und erst ab Bozen auf dem Radweg. So kommt man schneller voran!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Silberrücken (18. April 2015)

Servus Matthias, um welche Uhrzeit bist du so gestartet? Mein Schwiegersohn ist das vor zwei Jahren auch gefahren; diesen Sommer wollen wir zusammen......, und ich brauch inzwischen ein bisschen länger als er. Ab wieviel Uhr hat man üblicherweise Gegenwind vom See her in Richtung Bozen. Danke und Gruss!


----------



## Silberrücken (21. April 2015)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> ich bin schon öfter München-Riva nonstop gefahren. Die "schönste" Strecke finde ich München via Bad Tölz, Sylvenstein, Achensee und dann runter ins Inntal. Vom Brenner bis Bozen fahr ich immer auf der alten Bundesstraße und erst ab Bozen auf dem Radweg. So kommt man schneller voran!
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias


Magst mir einen Tipp geben.....?


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (21. April 2015)

Hi Walter,
Sorry! Aber ich war am Wochenende offline in den Bergen.
Insgesamt bin ich jetzt 4x München-Torbole nonstop gefahren. Abfahrtszeiten waren zwischen 3.00 und 6.00 Uhr. 6.00 Uhr ist definitiv zu spät. 3.00 Uhr war mir persönlich viel zu früh. Da konnte ich davor noch nichts frühstücken und hab mich die ersten Stunden nicht gut gefühlt. Gebraucht haben wir zwischen 13 und 18 Stunden. Kommt auf die persönliche Verfassung/Pausen/Pannen/Wetter/Route drauf an.  
Gegenwind hatte ich bisher 3x und zwar immer volles Brett ab spätestens Bozen. Dafür hatten wir einmal (1.Mai) Nordföhn erwischt, der uns vom Brenner bis nach Torbole geblasen hat.  Aus meiner Erfahrung kommst du um den Gegenwind kaum herum, außer du fährst am Abend los und fährst durch die Nacht. Wann genau der Wind dreht kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht hast du ja noch Freunde/Bekannte, die dich/euch auf 2 Tage begleiten wollen. Die können dann am 1. Tag bis zum Brenner oder Sterzing fahren und geben euch dann am 2. Tag Windschatten.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben, langsam genug zu fahren (in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft) und Körner für die letzten 100 km im Wind zu sparen. Ab dem Brenner hat man ja parallel immer die Bahn. Sollte man also einen schlechten Tag erwischen, einfach in Zug einsteigen und mit der Bahn weiter fahren. So hab ich dem ein oder anderen Mitfahrern die Angst genommen.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Silberrücken (22. April 2015)

Danke schön, Matthias.


----------



## Moppedcarlo (24. April 2015)

Moin,

der Wind vom Gardasee Richtung Norden, beginnt meist so um 12:00/13:00 Uhr.
Vormittags weht es eher von Nord nach Süd.

Respekt vor der Leistung!

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## dirk300 (12. November 2019)

Ich bin so ähnlich gefahren: https://www.rennrad-transalp.info/2019/07/09/muenchen-gardasee-per-rennrad-in-einem-tag/ Nur bin statt über Mittenwald über Bad Tölz und Achensee gefahren, finde die Strecke schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. November 2019)

da gibts einen netten Mann der das schon gemacht hat.


----------

